# I Hope Nobody Here is Bidding on This...



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

This looks to me like a 2004-2005 TCR Composite, not a 2006 TCR Advance. If I'm not mistaken the '06 TCR Advance model was black with magenta rings and the bottom bracket area, chainstays, and fork look different than this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Giant-T-Mobile-TCR-Advance-Carbon-Frameset-XL-NR_W0QQitemZ220185876953QQihZ012QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Yeah that looks like an 05 TCR Composite. It's not a TCR Advanced because the Advanced frame had the wheel arch at the back of the seat tube.


----------

